# Beautiful Female Flemish Giant Lady in Kansas City area!!!!!



## Audrey (Dec 6, 2010)

i am [unfortunately]looking for a new home for my year old flemish giant doe!

we loveour Chloeto pieces but due to recent financial problems, we just can't afford to keep her  She's just about a year old and absolutely adorable! she doesnt like to be picked up but is a total snuggle bunny!

she gets along well with dogs and i think would absolutely flourish if bonded with another female.would include everything we have for her [4x4 exercise pen with foam flooring and canvas top, water bowl, hay rack and litter box] she is fully litterbox trained and we've never had behavioral problems with her. shes become a little shy because we just havent had time for her recently, but im confident she will snap out of it!!

she eats oxbow bunny food and prefers orchard grass instead of timothy or alfalfa...

if you want any more info or recent pictures, please let me know!!!

-Audrey


----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 6, 2010)

pics wud prob helpis she spayed?


----------



## Audrey (Dec 7, 2010)

no, she isn't spayed. it was something we wanted to do but couldnt afford  i'll put up some new pictures asap


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 7, 2010)

ray:


----------



## Audrey (Dec 7, 2010)

:::EDIT:::
Chloe is around 15 or 16 lbs, and for pictures, look on Chloe's Blog (on my profile) they are't recent, but they show what a sweet and beautiful bun she is!


----------



## Audrey (Dec 7, 2010)

http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/uu10/audreymer10/Chloe/


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 9, 2010)

is there anything you can do to keep her? If its financial problems then there are ways around i all to be able to keep her cheaply and sill healthy. 

how old is she? i dont think i saw where it said that.

where did you ge her? do you know if any health problems reside in her history?

where in kcmo are you located? im in lenexa currently


----------



## Audrey (Dec 9, 2010)

no, we've hit hard times and just don't have the money to feed her 
shes around a year old, we got her on valentines day and she was 8 weeks old. We bought her from a local couple who had an accidental litter but there were no health issues they knew of, and we haven't ran into any either.
were in gladstone mo, and if you're interested in her we're definately willing to meet you halfway if necessary!! 
i put a few new pictures up of her on the link above


----------



## Audrey (Dec 9, 2010)

http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu10/audreymer10/2.jpg

http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu10/audreymer10/3.jpg

http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu10/audreymer10/4.jpg

http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu10/audreymer10/7.jpg

theyre not of the best quality, but you can get a better idea of what she looks like now


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 9, 2010)

i understand the cost bit. i would feed oxbow but its not within my budget so i feed rabbit chow show and my hay is all free. i do brome and timothy

shes so big and beautiful compared to my little boy lol

how is she with the litter box since shes older? 

is she destructive to carpet or anything?

ETA: going to talk to the bf tonight about it see if we have the room for her until she is fixed and bonded with either my flemish or my bonded boys. see if we have the money for the spay. pm me your number? my names brenda too btw


----------



## Audrey (Dec 9, 2010)

shes does great with the litterbox, she always pees in it and only misses occasionally with her poop lol

shes never been destructive with us, though she does LOVE to chew, especially cardboard boxes...
alright will do!
my names Audrey


----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 10, 2010)

oh i hope u get her Brenda..shes a beauty.:nod


----------

